# The joys of designing labels



## Maestro (Apr 22, 2010)

Since starting into winemaking I have become really interested in designing my own labels from scratch. While I know I can buy prepacked labels with artwork already on them I feel that it takes away from the originallity of the whole wine package. I mean, if I am going to call it my wine then I should call it my label too. I know a lot of you all already design your own labels here and I applaude you. Many of your designs are wonderful and give me inspiration for my own. I have knowledge in Adobe Illustrator since I am in school studying filmmaking. I had a required class for design that taught me Illustrator and I think it would be the perfect program for coming up with these labels. I plan to start pumping some out and I'll definitely share them here to see what you all think. I know this post actually has no real point to it other than to express my excitement in all this so I hope you'll forgive me taking up of the space right here. lol!


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2010)

Not at all. You even posted it in the right thread. Good luck. You can upload your pictures in the "ALL ALBUMS" section here.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 22, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Since starting into winemaking I have become really interested in designing my own labels from scratch. While I know I can buy prepacked labels with artwork already on them I feel that it takes away from the originallity of the whole wine package. I mean, if I am going to call it my wine then I should call it my label too. I know a lot of you all already design your own labels here and I applaude you. Many of your designs are wonderful and give me inspiration for my own. I have knowledge in Adobe Illustrator since I am in school studying filmmaking. I had a required class for design that taught me Illustrator and I think it would be the perfect program for coming up with these labels. I plan to start pumping some out and I'll definitely share them here to see what you all think. I know this post actually has no real point to it other than to express my excitement in all this so I hope you'll forgive me taking up of the space right here. lol!




We look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 22, 2010)

I was reading through some of the other label threads. Are the Avery shipping labels a good label to use? Do they have enough space to allow for color overflow on the edges to make for borderless printing?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 22, 2010)

Maestro said:


> I was reading through some of the other label threads. Are the Avery shipping labels a good label to use? Do they have enough space to allow for color overflow on the edges to make for borderless printing?



I use Avery labels and all of mine are borderless. I use #8164 that has six to a page. If you go to Staples you can get their equivalent brand with 100 pages for a bit less. We look forward to seeing your work!


----------



## Maestro (Apr 22, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I use Avery labels and all of mine are borderless. I use #8164 that has six to a page. If you go to Staples you can get their equivalent brand with 100 pages for a bit less. We look forward to seeing your work!



Do you print to the 8164 yourself of take it in to get printed? Do you just make your layout size for the design the same size as the avery label?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 22, 2010)

I print all of my own labels. I have a HP Office Jet Pro 8500 printer that takes an ink that holds up to moisture much better then your normal ink jet. I use the Avery software also. You will find some people use the 8164 format and print to regular paper and attach the labels with either milk or glue sticks. Another option is to format your label on a jump drive and take to a place like staples and let them print it out on a laser printer. Ultimatley laser will give you your best looking label. Take a look in the photo albums on this site to see more labels.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 22, 2010)

I use the same Avery labels. They go on easily and after soaking for a few minutes in hot soapy water they glide right off.

Some of my designs have been borderless and bled off the label. Most of mine now I don't do that since sometimes the sheet may sway a bit thru the printer and I'll get a tip of white on the edge. No big deal, I just trimmed it a hair.

I also use a much smaller label on the back of my bottle which lists my web site, phone number and I ask everyone to be responsible....return the bottle! If you want to continue in the "wine of the month" then program I want my btls. back.


----------



## robie (Apr 22, 2010)

You can actually order "removable" blank labels and templates for them at:

http://www.onlinelabels.com/wine-bottle-labels.htm

For me personally, I print a few test labels on my own printer, but do the bulk of printing at Kinkos. The ink cartridges are just so expensive and much of a bother trying to keep them full, that I would just as soon not have to bother with it.

You can find lots of free photos and other art work, which you can copy and paste onto your label. Here is one site I like for photos, they have free ones and not-free ones:

http://www.freedigitalphotos.net/

Enjoy the fun and fulfillment of creating your own labels.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Apr 23, 2010)

i should be coming out with a label. gotta get our name verified first


----------



## pittspur (Apr 29, 2010)

I have only just begun this hobby and I find that I am enjoying coming up with label designs almost as much as I enjoy the wine making. I have no art background and I do all my work simply using Word and Paint. 

As for labels, I bought the Avery 6465. They are removable, which is nice. Also, they are full sheet labels, so I am not stuck with a certain size label. I just fit as many of my labels on a page as I can.

I also just purchased the Avery 8665. These are full sheet, clear labels. This just gives another different option.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have some of the full sheets too. The only thing is that I ended up buying a paper cutter because you have to cut them yourself and I am a little OCD about crooked, jagged lines... 

Sometimes I just use regular paper with a glue stick (they come off easier).

Do you have any pics? We love to see what other people come up with!


----------



## Luc (May 2, 2010)

Just design your label with any program you want like photoshop, word etc etc etc.

Now take some thick paper (like 120 grams A4) and copy
as much labels on them as you can.
Cut them out.

Glue them on the bottles with milk.

Milk glues like hell, costs next to nothing, and will come off with plain water with no effort at all.

Luc


----------



## femki (May 6, 2010)

Luc said:


> Glue them on the bottles with milk.
> 
> Milk glues like hell, costs next to nothing, and will come off with plain water with no effort at all.



Luc, I'm very interested in this method.. I've never heard of it before. Do you just use plain 2% milk and no other ingredients to make the "glue"?


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2010)

I've used 2% milk for years on my beer labels. Then Slugs found out and started eating the labels. Then I started using KEGS for my beer and GLUE STICKS for my wine labels. Either works great and super easy to remove.


----------

